# Canna butter and Oil - Can it be mixed?



## BobHoskins (Jan 8, 2022)

Hello Fellow Stoners,

I have a strange question. 

I have made canna butter and its lovely, However I'm curious to find out if i can add coconut oil to it. 

Coconut oil can be absorbed through the skin much quicker - Would it make any difference?
Would the trapped THC/CDB in the butter also bind with the oil when mixed?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

Hi Bob Welcome, Tell us more what are you trying to do
Make a topical or Edible ?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

If you have the butter already made it can be mixed right into the mix as the oil additive, no need to add Coconut oil.
Topicals do not get absorbed deeply into skin so you won't get high if that is what you are after.
Emu oil added in small amounts will allow better absorption through skin if making a pain topical.


----------



## BobHoskins (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If you have the butter already made it can be mixed right into the mix as the oil additive, no need to add Coconut oil.
> Topicals do not get absorbed deeply into skin so you won't get high if that is what you are after.
> Emu oil added in small amounts will allow better absorption through skin if making a pain topical.



Errm it was more of an experiment i was thinking of - I already make cannabutter for making Banana bread and flap jack.

I was toying with the idea that seems to becoming a thing i guess - Using canna oil to enhance sex - minus the high.
There seems to be various oils and other items that will work.

In short - I was being lazy, trying to avoid making a batch of Cannaoil


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

I would use coconut oil for that , make sure its virgin oil
Butter may not be the best for oiling the hole.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

Is this for your pleasure , Jing off
Or intercourse ?
Be very careful of using only mold free weed and pure unexpired Coco oil
For internal use.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

You can get very high so be careful of your lvls and amounts used


----------



## BobHoskins (Jan 8, 2022)

Yeah i was thinking the same!! Butter just doesn't seem right   don't think the wife would appreciate me using butter


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

If it is used in the female Vagina be careful not to dose her
You really need to determine the correct amount of THC in a set amount, say in a teaspoon;
once you have a safe lvl in mgs (just like eating an Edie) her body will absorb it internally.


----------



## BobHoskins (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> You can get very high so be careful of your lvls and amounts used


More high than eating edibles?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

BobHoskins said:


> Yeah i was thinking the same!! Butter just doesn't seem right   don't think the wife would appreciate me using butter


I would start very low and she where it takes her and work up slowly .
Make sure you know what you are doing


----------



## BobHoskins (Jan 8, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> If it is used in the female Vagina be careful not to dose her
> You really need to determine the correct amount of THC in a set amount, say in a teaspoon;
> once you have a safe lvl in mgs (just like eating an Edie) her body will absorb it internally.



Start small and weak and work my way up to the right dosage


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

BobHoskins said:


> More high than eating edibles?


Different, that why I said to do it in small steps
Think of it as a cannabis suppository made for coconut oil and a tincture


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

BobHoskins said:


> Start small and weak and work my way up to the right dosage


Have fun
Report back with any findings


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

this is starting to sound like a comedy script


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 8, 2022)

They sell lubes in the weed store that tells you correct dosages


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

@Bubba 
Think the guy was playin us? LOL
Just kidding sounds like they have a healthy sex life
Way to GO Man


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I would use coconut oil for that , make sure its virgin oil
> Butter may not be the best for oiling the hole.


Ah ha
Peek someone's interest  LOL @spunom


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

I tend to get crude with my words 
I blame my Mother
Gutter mouth


----------



## spunom (Jan 9, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> I would use coconut oil for that , make sure its virgin oil
> Butter may not be the best for oiling the hole.


I walked in on my roommate squirting I can't believe it's not butter on a girl's fart box once  some things you can't unsee


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 9, 2022)

spunom said:


> I walked in on my roommate squirting I can't believe it's not butter on a girl's fart box once  some things you can't unsee


Heathens


----------



## BobHoskins (Jan 12, 2022)

ROSTERMAN said:


> @Bubba
> Think the guy was playin us? LOL
> Just kidding sounds like they have a healthy sex life
> Way to GO Man


Lmao no playing - Just got my ingredients now - time to decarb and away i go


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

I a Jokester I mess with everyone Glad to see ya sticking around


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

Now instead of a smoke report
You have to update us with a poke report LOL


----------



## ness (Jan 12, 2022)

Roster me, myself would not use nothing.   Eatable yes but for the other thing no, no, no.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jan 12, 2022)

ness2 said:


> Roster me, myself would not use nothing.   Eatable yes but for the other thing no, no, no.











						Is It Safe To Use Coconut Oil as Lube?
					

Can you use coconut oil as a lubricant during sex? Doctors weigh in on the pros and cons of using coconut oil as lube and if it is a safe option.




					www.health.com


----------

